# Dallasimport.net Track day



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

Dallasimports.net Presents DI Palooza 2010 - Dallasimports

Drifting, Drag Racing, Car show, and raffles come one come all. 

Runt


----------



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

So far for the raffle I have. 

Samsung Blu-Ray Player - Dallasimports.net 

Cases of NOS Energy - NOS Energy Drinks

Free set of tires - H&H Tires

Free bumper repair - Steves Auto Motive Refinish

Free Corner Balancing - Pro-Tuning Performance

Show and Shine Detail and Sportwash - http://www.Hidefdetail.com 

BOOM ROASTED!!!

Runt


----------



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

Add 3 Dyno Sessions from AWD Tuning

Just to clarify that's 3 pulls w/ wideband per session. 

Runt


----------



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

Those of you staying behind come check us out. 

People are setting up meet and cruises to come up check out this thread to see if there's one near you. 

Meets/caravans to DI-palooza? - Dallasimports

I'll post up places once they're solid. 

Runt


----------

